# Collet Chuck



## pianomanpj (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been looking around at the collet chucks (1" x 8 TPI) that are available from some of our usual suppliers, and I'd love to get some feedback from the masses at the IAP.

CSUSA sells a collet chuck with five collets for around $90.00 and labels it as "Apprentice". This looks remarkably similar to the one PSI sells for the same price. I am always skeptical when things are labeled "Apprentice". What designates this as such? Are the tolerances on the larger side? Does anyone own one of these, and are you happy with it?

CSUSA also sells the Beall collet chuck with or without collets, but at twice the price. (Beall sells it a little cheaper.) Now I know Beall has high quality tools, but is it really worth twice the price? What are their tolerances like?

Are there any other collet chucks out there that I've overlooked? 

I'm not trying to spark any debate between manufacturers or retailers; I'm just looking for the best bang for my buck. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## MarkD (Jun 21, 2011)

I recently bought the PSI collet chuck through Wood-N-Whimsies. Their price was less than PSI and shipping was less also. Not to mention they are great to deal with.
I have not used it much yet so I can't speak to the quality of it.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 21, 2011)

Roger it depends on how much you plan on using the chuck and how many sizes you need. I have about 9 collets and wish I had a bunch more. Mainly because of going kitless. If you are looking at this route in the future and want several collets, then there are folks with sets on eBay that are a decent deal. Here is one I found right off the bat.
LISTING


----------



## TomW (Jun 21, 2011)

Ebay seller 800Watt.  That's all you need.

Tom


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 21, 2011)

TomW said:


> Ebay seller 800Watt.  That's all you need.
> 
> Tom



I agree with Tom. I just bought a 18 piece set from him for around $60. Great deal


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 21, 2011)

I didn't check to see if that seller was still around.  A couple years back there were several posts about him not responding to emails and it taking a long time to get the product.  Justin how was your experience dealing with them?


----------



## MarkD (Jun 21, 2011)

I tried to contact him and never got a response so I went with the PSI chuck.


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 21, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> I didn't check to see if that seller was still around.  A couple years back there were several posts about him not responding to emails and it taking a long time to get the product.  Justin how was your experience dealing with them?




It was great. He shipped very quickly and the collets are superb.  I also bought a real nice 3/4 drill chick for less than $30. Didnt need to email him so im not sure about him responding to emails. All in all i am very happy


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 21, 2011)

MarkD said:


> I tried to contact him and never got a response so I went with the PSI chuck.



Not sure why you need to contact him and why he doesnt answer his emails, but i had no trouble ordering or receiving my product(just as described as well) so if any others are interested he sells great products. Looks like his communication skills are lacking, but his products are superb for the price. Try to find a cheaper 18 piece metric collet set for cheaper...I dare you:biggrin: Not only that but i tend to buy my calipers from him as well. Have gotten three pairs of digital calipers(Standard/fractional/metric) for $10 a piece. Can't beat that either. Again i dare you:biggrin:


----------



## MarkD (Jun 21, 2011)

I tried to contact him because at the time he only had collets listed ( without the chuck ) and I wanted to know if he sold the set. I see he has the collets and chuck set listed now.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 21, 2011)

I looked through all of his listing and found only the metric.  I wouldn't mind picking up the metric and the fractional.  Does even offer the fractional any more?


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 21, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> I looked through all of his listing and found only the metric.  I wouldn't mind picking up the metric and the fractional.  Does even offer the fractional any more?



Mike i saw the fractional sets on there a few weeks ago. He might just be out of them right now.


----------



## TomW (Jun 21, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> I looked through all of his listing and found only the metric.  I wouldn't mind picking up the metric and the fractional.  Does even offer the fractional any more?



Mike,

I bought the metric set. Since it has complete coverage (e.g. 11-12, 12-13, 13-14) etc, I have never needed fractional collets.

Oh, and I want to thank you guys... I haven't looked at 800Watt's ebay listing in over a year... and see lots of stuff I want....:biggrin:

Tom


----------



## Boz (Jun 21, 2011)

To get back to the orginal question.  I have the PSI unit and have found it to be great.  I bought it to be able to do bullet pens that require you to drill dowels with some pretty thin walls.  There was no way I could do it on a drill press.  I have also bored some round blanks and the bit goes right down the center.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think you can go wrong with the PSI one.  I have had the Beall and the PSI.  Both very good and even though the Beall has a little better finish to it,it doesn't work any better than the PSI.

Now is I was to do it over again I would go with the set from 800watt.  I  plan on buying more collets from him.  He has always had a reputation of not being good in the communication department, but he sells a good product at a good price.  I don't need to discuss anything with him.


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 21, 2011)

I bought the 'apprentice' from cusa couple weeks ago.  I've used it for a few bottle stoppers, and to hold a couple bowl tops.  I haven't had any issues with it so far.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Jun 21, 2011)

I got lucky via eBay and got a Beall with all the collets for about $125.  I cannot speak about the PSI unit. However the Beall is heavy. well machined unit.  I think even at Full price it is a great deal.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 21, 2011)

I purchased the PSI model and then added collets from ebay in 20mm, 19mm,18mm and 13/16". I don't think the guy that I bought them from is still selling them but there are others who do. 
Seems like the CSUSA model is nearly identical but with a different insert.

I don't think you can go wrong with either one!


----------



## KenV (Jun 21, 2011)

I got the CUSA Collet Chuck while I was snobirding in Tucson this past winter and brought it back north.  It is rigged for both 1 by 8 (jet Midi) and 1 1/4 by 8  (big lathe) so it fits more than the just the smaller midi lathes.   It came with a selection of collets and I have dealt with 800Watt over the years and have accumulated most sizes.   (note that if you get the metric you get a capacity just a bit over the 3/4 normal max in the imperial versions).  Metric set covers the same range as the Imerial.   I have noticed that some of the largest metric collets are being labeled 13/16 with some sources.

With the dial indicator -- runnout on the CUSA was the same as the Beall.  Beall is more finely finished.   I find myself using the CUSA because I do not need the wrenches most of the time.  

Pick your version --  If you see a larger lathe somewhere in your future -- CUSA has the larger capacity.   Otherwise dealers choice.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 21, 2011)

800watt will not answer emails. He sometimes is slow to ship and other times he is he is a really quick shipper. i think it depends on whether he has the mdse on hand or he has to wait for the next shipment to arrive. I have purchased lots of mdse from him and I've never been stuck. I don't think I even remember anyone here being shafted by him. Some searching here would have dug up the same info that has been reported. Order from him. His prices are really hard to beat. He will ship. I bought the 18 collet set for about $3.50 each. Ordering the metric set next.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



MarkD said:


> I tried to contact him and never got a response so I went with the PSI chuck.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 21, 2011)

Roger,
I have the Beall, and have the PSI collet chucks. I really liked the PSI initially, as the larger nut and knurling make it possible to use no wrenches.
But, in use, there is something off. It has a slight vibration past 1800 rpms.

The Beall is near perfect, and has no such issues for me.
I have no regrets on the money I spent for the Beall.

I'd say follow your instincts, but your wallet too! And, keep in mind what you will expect from this.  I'm sure a bad one, if returned promptly, would be replaced.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 21, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> I looked through all of his listing and found only the metric.  I wouldn't mind picking up the metric and the fractional.  Does even offer the fractional any more?



The 18 piece metric set covers its full range without any gaps.

The fractional set has some small gaps in the larger sizes.

If you only want to chuck tools like end mills that only come with a few shank sizes the fractional set is the way to go, but I like the metric better. 

BTW;  NEVER force a work piece into the collet.  If it doesn't fit, use the next larger size.


----------



## BSea (Jun 21, 2011)

I also have the PSI collet, and then recently added the 18 piece metric set from 800watt.  No complaints from any of them.  They work as advertised.  Here's a link to the 18 piece metric set.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-20mm-METRIC-1...979?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e646b141b

This has 1 bid, but you can most probably get one without a bid on it if you are patient.  I think it took me 3 or 4 tries before I got my set.  I don't know why he doesn't do "But-it-Now" with these.


----------



## Paladin (Jun 21, 2011)

BSea said:


> I also have the PSI collet, and then recently added the 18 piece metric set from 800watt.  No complaints from any of them.  They work as advertised.  Here's a link to the 18 piece metric set.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/3-20mm-METRIC-1...979?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e646b141b



What do you call the thing that screws onto the lathe (I have a Delta 46-460 which is 1" by 8 tpi)? If I buy the collets, I have no way to hold them. Is that a separate part? Can I get one from the same guy? I have the WoodRiver (Woodcraft) collet chuck set, but I don't like the #2MT with a drawbar set up. Can anyone help me find the right part so I can build my own collet chuck set?


----------



## BSea (Jun 21, 2011)

Paladin said:


> What do you call the thing that screws onto the lathe (I have a Delta 46-460 which is 1" by 8 tpi)? If I buy the collets, I have no way to hold them. Is that a separate part? Can I get one from the same guy? I have the WoodRiver (Woodcraft) collet chuck set, but I don't like the #2MT with a drawbar set up. Can anyone help me find the right part so I can build my own collet chuck set?


  It's called the collet chuck.  I have the same lathe.  The collet chuck simply screws onto the headstock.  The ebay posting was just for the collets.  Here's a link to the PSI collet chuck.  It comes with some collets, but I quickly found they just aren't enough for everything I wanted to do.  However, if you don't have either, you might find a better deal for a complete set like someone mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## randyrls (Jun 22, 2011)

Paladin said:


> What do you call the thing that screws onto the lathe (I have a Delta 46-460 which is 1" by 8 tpi)? If I buy the collets, I have no way to hold them. Is that a separate part?
> 
> Can I get one from the same guy? I have the WoodRiver (Woodcraft) collet chuck set, but I don't like the #2MT with a drawbar set up. Can anyone help me find the right part so I can build my own collet chuck set?



Yes;  there are two different styles, one fits in the MT taper on the lathe.  It uses a drawbar thru the head stock to secure the chuck.  The taper blocks the center so it if difficult to insert stock thru the headstock.  The depth is limited to about 1-1/2"  

The second type screws directly on the spindle threads.  This type doesn't need a drawbar and the stock can extend into the head stock.


----------



## dgelnett (Jun 22, 2011)

Question, I have the collet set from CSUSA which is the MT2 and I made a draw back bar. Do these collet sets fit into my collet chuck, or do they need to be bought in sets?

Thanks


----------

